# Be perfect!



## bangumandoo

hey i was wondering if you guys could translate "be perfect" in any other language other than spanish, italian french, korean, chinese and japanese. if anyone could help that would be grateful and if you could find a link to a direct page with the character on it that would be great.


----------



## elroy

bangumandoo said:
			
		

> hey i was wondering if you guys could translate "be perfect" in any other language other than spanish, italian french, korean, chinese and japanese. if anyone could help that would be grateful and if you could find a link to a direct page with the character on it that would be great.


 
Arabic:

Speaking to a male --> *كن كاملاً*
Speaking to a female --> *كوني كاملة*
Speaking to a group of males --> *كونوا كاملين*
Speaking to a group of females --> *كونوا كاملات*


----------



## Whodunit

German:
Sei perfekt! (sg. informal)
Seid perfekt! (pl. informal)
Seien Sie perfekt! (sg./pl. formal)

French:
Sois parfait ! (sgm.)
Sois parfaite ! (sgf.)
Soyez parfaits ! (plm.)
Soyez parfaites ! (plf.)

Spanish:
¡Sé perfecto! (sgm. informal)
¡Sé perfecta! (sgf. informal)
¡Sea perfecto! (sgm. formal)
¡Sea perfecta! (sgf. formal)
¡Sed perfectos! (plm.)
¡Sed perfectas! (plf.)
¡Sean perfectos! (plm.)
¡Sean perfectas! (plf.)

Swedish:
Var perfekt.

Italian:
Sii perfetto. (sgm. informal)
Sii perfetta. (sgf. informal)
Sia perfetto. (sgm. formal)
Sia perfertta. (sgf. formal)
Siate perfetti. (plm. informal)
Siate perfette. (plf. informal)
Siano perfetti. (plm. formal)
Siano perfette. (plf. formal)

Turkish:
Yetkin ol! (sg)
Yetkin olun! (pl)

Portuguese:
Sê perfeito! (sgm. familiar)
Sê perfeita! (sgf. familiar)
Seja perfeito! (sgm.)
Seja perfeita! (sgf.)
Sejam perfeitos! (plm.)
Sejam perfeitas! (plf.)

Dutch:
Wees perfect!

I beg of all natives to correct my attempts.


----------



## JJchang

Chinese: 力求完美. (persuit for perfection). we can't literally translate "BE perfect" to Chinese without making it sound awkward.


----------



## Honeylhanz

Filipino - maging perfecto

Spanish - Sé perfecto


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> French:
> Sois *parfait* !
> 
> Italian:
> *Sii* perfetto. (not sure of this one)
> 
> I beg of all natives to correct my attempts.


 
Also, it's important to bear in mind that these forms are masculine singular.


----------



## MetalMarianne

What about the variations is Spanish:

Sé perfecta (to a woman)
Sean perfectos (to a group of men or both m+w)
Sean perfectas (to a group of women)


^.^

But again, when used in a sign or in general you use the 'male' version of it = Sé perfecto


----------



## Roi Marphille

In Catalan: 

Sigues perfecte. 
Sigueu perfectes. (addressed to a group)


----------



## alitza

In Romanian:
Fii perfect! - masculine singular
Fii perfectă! - feminine singular
Fiţi perfecţi! - masculine plural
Fiţi perfecte! - feminine plural.


----------



## dejan123

bodi popolen - single male
bodi popolna - single fe-male
bodite popolni - majority mixed or majority male
bodite popolne - majority male

bodiva popolna - me and you 

slovenia transl.


----------



## _sandra_

Hi there,
In Polish it would be like this:

bądź doskonała! - feminine singular
bądź doskonały! - masculine singular
bądźcie doskonałe! - feminine plural
bądźcie doskonali! - masculine plural


----------



## Isotta

elroy said:
			
		

> Italian:
> *Sii* perfetto. (not sure of this one)
> Also, it's important to bear in mind that these forms are masculine singular.


 
Is it not "sta' perfetto?"

Isotta.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Also, it's important to bear in mind that these forms are masculine singular.


 
I changed it. Thanks for the advice. Please add the Dutch plural version, if there is any.


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek I would say:
Να είσαι τέλειος. (singular) 
Να είσαστε /  να είστε τέλειοι (plural).


----------



## alby

In croatian is:
"Be perfect"

Budi savršen (m/singular)
Budi savršena (f/singular
Budite savršeni (m/plural, or mixed group)
Budite savršene (f/plural)

Nataša


----------



## yasemin

turkish: mükemmel ol / kusursuz ol - for the second person singular (both male and female)
mükemmel olun / kusursuz olun - for second person plural (male and female)

meanwhile, sii perfetto is the correct one for italian second person singular. siate perfetti is that for second person plural.


----------



## elroy

Isotta said:
			
		

> Is it not "sta' perfetto?"
> 
> Isotta.


 
I think that's a different verb (_stare_) which wouldn't work here.

You say "Sono perfetto" and not "sto perfetto."


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> German:
> Sei perfekt! (sg.)
> Seid perfekt! (pl.)
> 
> French:
> Sois parfait ! (sgm.)
> Sois parfaite ! (sgf.)
> Soyez parfaits ! (plm.)
> Soyez parfaites ! (plf.)
> 
> Spanish:
> ¡Sé perfecto! (sgm.)
> ¡Sé perfecta! (sgf.)
> ¡Sed perfectos! (plm.)
> ¡Sed perfectas! (plf.)
> 
> Swedish:
> Var perfekt.
> 
> Italian:
> Sii perfetto. (sgm.)
> Sii perfetta. (sgf.)
> Siate perfetti. (plm.)
> Siate perfette. (plf.)
> 
> Turkish:
> Yetkin ol! (sg)
> Yetkin olun! (pl)
> 
> Portuguese:
> Seja perfeito!
> Seja perfeita!
> Sejam perfeitos!
> Sejam perfeitas!
> 
> Dutch:
> Wees perfect!
> 
> I beg of all natives to correct my attempts.


 
You forgot the formal forms:

German:
Seien Sie perfekt. [singular and plural, masculine and feminine]

Spanish:
Sea perfecto. [singular masculine]
Sea perfecta. [singular feminine]
Sean perfectos. [plural masculine]
Sean perfectas. [plural feminine]


----------



## amikama

*In Hebrew*:


Male singular:
הייה מושלם

Female singular:
היי מושלמת

Plural (all-male or mixed group):
היו מושלמים

Plural (all-female):
היו מושלמות
היינה מושלמות (obsolete)


----------



## yasemin

whodunitttt!
yetkin is a good translation as well.
i just missed it, sorry.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> You forgot the formal forms:
> 
> German:
> Seien Si*e* perfekt. [singular and plural, masculine and feminine]
> 
> Spanish:
> Sea perfecto. [singular masculine]
> Sea perfecta. [singular feminine]
> Sean perfectos. [plural masculine]
> Sean perfectas. [plural feminine]


 
Changed.


----------



## Outsider

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Portuguese:
> Sê perfeito! (sgm. informal)
> Sê perfeita! (sgf. informal)
> Seja perfeito! (sgm. formal)
> Seja perfeita! (sgf. formal)
> Sejam perfeitos! (plm.)
> Sejam perfeitas! (plf.)


'Seja perfeito' can be informal in Brazil. I suggest you write:



> Sê perfeito! (sgm. *familiar*)
> [...]
> Seja perfeito! (sgm. formal)


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:
			
		

> 'Seja perfeito' can be informal in Brazil. I suggest you write:
> 
> Keep up the good work.


 
Done. 

Thank you.


----------



## Isotta

elroy said:
			
		

> I think that's a different verb (_stare_) which wouldn't work here.
> 
> You say "Sono perfetto" and not "sto perfetto."



Though I believe you use it in the *imperative*, such as "sta' zitto."

Isotta.


----------



## Whodunit

Isotta said:
			
		

> Though I believe you use it in the *imperative*, such as "sta' zitto."
> 
> Isotta.


 
But "sta' zitto" (which is correct indeed) is derived from "stare zitto" and not "essere zitto". We should wait for the natives to be 100% sure.


----------



## Mita

Hi Whodunit!
A few corrections:


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Spanish:
> ¡Sé perfecto! (sgm. informal)
> ¡Sé perfecta! (sgf. informal)
> ¡Sea perfecto! (sgm. formal)
> ¡Sea perfecta! (sgf. formal)
> ¡Sed perfectos! (plm. informal ) It's plural, but it is not always masculine; it can refers to a mixed group (men AND women). And, in plural, I don't think there's a formal way and an informal one. "Sed" is used in Spain (Vosotros).
> ¡Sed perfectas! (plf. informal ) The same as before, it's just used in Spain, and can be formal or informal.
> ¡Sean perfectos! (plm. formal ) The same as in "sed perfectos". It's not necessary a group only made up of men. And this is used in the rest of the countries in which Spanish is spoken, it's not formal or informal.
> ¡Sean perfectas! (plf. formal ) Again, it's not formal or informal.


Regards


----------



## MingRaymond

JJchang said:
			
		

> Chinese: 力求完美. (persuit for perfection). we can't literally translate "BE perfect" to Chinese without making it sound awkward.


 
I think it is 'pursuit'.


----------



## Whodunit

Mita said:
			
		

> Hi Whodunit!
> A few corrections:
> 
> Regards


 
Hi Mita,

I think there's something you misunderstood:

_



			¡Sed perfectos! (plm. informal ) It's plural, but it is not always masculine; it can refers to a mixed group (men AND women). And, in plural, I don't think there's a formal way and an informal one. "Sed" is used in Spain (Vosotros).

Click to expand...

__ 
I suppose you misunderstand the meaning of "m" and "f". The "m" stands for "masculine" and "mixed groups" and the "f" stands for "feminine only". Got it?
_
_



			¡Sed perfectas! (plf. informal ) The same as before, it's just used in Spain, and can be formal or informal.

Click to expand...

_ 
_Changed. Thank you.
_
_



			¡Sean perfectos! (plm. formal ) The same as in "sed perfectos". It's not necessary a group only made up of men. And this is used in the rest of the countries in which Spanish is spoken, it's not formal or informal.

Click to expand...

_ 
_Once again, that "m" doesn't mean that the group consists of masculine people only, but can also indicate mixed groups. 
_
_



			¡Sean perfectas! (plf. formal ) Again, it's not formal or informal.

Click to expand...

_ 
_Changed. 

Thanks for your tips. 
_


----------



## Mita

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Mita,
> 
> I think there's something you misunderstood:
> 
> _I suppose you misunderstand the meaning of "m" and "f". The "m" stands for "masculine" and "mixed groups" and the "f" stands for "feminine only". Got it?_
> 
> _Thanks for your tips. _


You're welcome.  And I'm sorry about my mistake, I didn't know that.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: 
Sing: Buď dokonalý (man), buď dokonalá (woman).
Pl: Buďte dokonalí (men), buďte dokonalé (women).

Jana


----------



## martinemussies

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Please add the Dutch plural version, if there is any.


 
As far as I know, we only use "wees perfect" (for as many people
as you like  ).... in old-Dutch you will find sentences like "zij perfect"
or even "zij(n)de perfect", but that would be closer to "being perfect" and
we don't use that nowadays.


----------



## Hakro

Translation into Finnish:

Singular: Ole täydellinen
Plural: Olkaa täydellisiä 

Any Finn can understand these but after all we don't use these expressions.


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian

Légy tökéletes! (informal, sg.)
Legyen tökéletes! (formal, sg.)
Legyetek tökéletesek! (informal, pl.)
Legyenek tökéletesek! (formal, pl.)


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Sing: Būk(/būkite - formal) tobulas (man), būk tobula (woman).
Pl: Būkite tobuli (men), būkite tobulos (women).


----------

